# Last Nite Sucked



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Over here on the AL.side it was bad. Ran it a few members and a few other giggers.All had the same report 1or2 or none.I guess maybe it was the moon or the Flounder Gods LOL All I know was it was bad.I hope Overkill found a few for the girls he had on his boat.A lot of area was covered by everyone.Anybody over FL way do anything?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I had half a notion to go out, but the wife had other plans......sounds like I didn't miss much! Thanks for making me feel better. What time were you out? Over here I was looking at getting out about 9PM to around 1AM?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

My youngest daughter has gone three times, she is 0 for 7 - (0 for 3 last night). Maybe next time....
It was a great night but the flounder didn't cooperate.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Dark until 11;00


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon All
Went last night and was not a stellar night .Managed 9, but they were all twins about 15/16 inches. Had to work hard and all fish were off the beach in 2 ft. of water or more. I don't know if it was the moon or what??? The wind kicked up and had to hit sheltered water in Perdido, couldn't fish my usual bank. Had several fish run as soon as they came into the light. Huge schools of row mullet and redfish. Should have taken the net. NEXT TIME
Have a good week
bamafan611


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Glad to hear somebody got some


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

i stuck 17 fish last night in my dreams biggest being 30" man i must be going thru withdraws


----------

